# Evermore Pet Food



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

When Tyler and I participated in the Bark for Life Cancer Walk we stopped at an exhibitor of Evermore Pet Food and talked to the two women who run it. Some of the vets at the walk seemed very interested in it. It seemed to me like a good alternative to canned or home cooking and they were giving away small sample containers. I didn't know if Mr. Picky (Tyler) would eat it but I mixed it in with his normal meals and he woofed it down. :HistericalSmiley: I thought it might be a good thing to take for travel or when i just can't cook for him. 
Here's the website: Welcome to Evermore! • Evermore 
Can those of you much more educated in dog nutrition look at the ingredients and protein levels, etc and let me know what you think? I think that they sell it frozen and one container will last a week in the refrig and would feed Tyler for a week. I think it sells for $10-$15 so that's about 70 cents to a dollar a meal. They're in a lot of NYC pet shops but I also think they ship for free.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion. I'm confused everytime I see two different nutritional columns 1. As served and 2. Dry matter
I look forward to hearing if its of good nutritional value.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

This food looks pretty good, Sue. I'd be interested in what others think too. Last weekend I took Bailey to our annual Pet Fiesta in which a bunch of local pet businesses come out, set up booths and give out samples, sell stuff, etc. I came across a small, local dog food company who works completely with farmers here in VA to get their meat and produce...it's all organic and looked very healthy. It's raw but the owner had brought some cooked samples and Bailey devoured it. The food is called Pawgevity...I'm pretty interested in it and might want to try it out with Bailey at some point.


----------



## MelissaGB (May 3, 2011)

Here is a link to a good explanation of as served vs. dry matter
Dry Matter Basis… the Only Fair Way to Compare Dog Foods

As far as ingredients it looks good to me. However this food is based for adult maintenance and not all life stages.


----------



## MelissaGB (May 3, 2011)

I went to edit this but got sidetracked by kids. Here is the edited edition of above. 

This food is based for adult maintenance and not all life stages. Some would argue that giving eggs everyday as a staple of the food would be a problem. Egg whites contain avidin which binds biotin. This can lead to coat and skin problems. Most people that I know do not feed just egg whites to their dogs and argue that when fed only egg whites and no yolks is when it becomes a problem. But this is hotly debated and I know my Rottie (RIP) loved himself a hard-boiled egg now and then  If your dog does not have any problems with the ingredients (I had a dog that was allergic to fish so I could not feed this food to him) then it is a good food. I hope some of the more knowledgeable will come along and give a review. I know a lot about dog food but not enough to give any real advise!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MelissaGB said:


> Here is a link to a good explanation of as served vs. dry matter
> Dry Matter Basis… the Only Fair Way to Compare Dog Foods
> 
> As far as ingredients it looks good to me. However this food is based for adult maintenance and not all life stages.


Thanks for the link, Melissa. It help demystify the charts Tyler is over two years old so I'm looking for an adult food, not puppy or senior.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The ingredients are nice but I've found by doing grain-free has helped all 3 of my Malts. Especially in the area of tear stains. The Protein is really pretty high, about double what I feed. You would want to make sure you add at LEAST as much water as you feed of the food to not overtax the kidneys. The fat is kind of high too. I think that is ok for certain breeds and for working or agility dogs. But it's been my experience that toy breeds just don't do as well on such a high protein, higher fat diet. Also, the amount of organ meat makes me nervous for Malts. I've not met too many Malts that can handle that high an amount of organ meat.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> The ingredients are nice but I've found by doing grain-free has helped all 3 of my Malts. Especially in the area of tear stains. The Protein is really pretty high, about double what I feed. You would want to make sure you add at LEAST as much water as you feed of the food to not overtax the kidneys. The fat is kind of high too. I think that is ok for certain breeds and for working or agility dogs. But it's been my experience that toy breeds just don't do as well on such a high protein, higher fat diet. Also, the amount of organ meat makes me nervous for Malts. I've not met too many Malts that can handle that high an amount of organ meat.


:goodpost:
the vet & I had a discussion today that speaks to this. She is upset that Kitzi gets a whole egg each day. . . he is skinny so the fat can't hurt him---I suggested we do a blood panel to check out his cholesterol in the near future. The proof is in the pudding.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> The ingredients are nice but I've found by doing grain-free has helped all 3 of my Malts. Especially in the area of tear stains. The Protein is really pretty high, about double what I feed. You would want to make sure you add at LEAST as much water as you feed of the food to not overtax the kidneys. The fat is kind of high too. I think that is ok for certain breeds and for working or agility dogs. But it's been my experience that toy breeds just don't do as well on such a high protein, higher fat diet. Also, the amount of organ meat makes me nervous for Malts. I've not met too many Malts that can handle that high an amount of organ meat.


Thanks Crystal. Great info. I think that I'm thinking of it as a once in a while or add in/on food more than daily. Like an emergency go to. I give Tyler organ meat once a week - basically a chicken liver. I think that's fine (I never give liver treats). And Tyler is totally grain free so my home cooking is still probably the best and most well rounded.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks Crystal. Great info. I think that I'm thinking of it as a once in a while or add in/on food more than daily. Like an emergency go to. I give Tyler organ meat once a week - basically a chicken liver. I think that's fine (I never give liver treats). And Tyler is totally grain free so my home cooking is still probably the best and most well rounded.


Don't you just love home cooking for Tyler? Dogs love everything we make them, because it's made with LOVE! Looking forward to meeting you and Tyler at Pat's!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lindy said:


> Don't you just love home cooking for Tyler? Dogs love everything we make them, because it's made with LOVE! Looking forward to meeting you and Tyler at Pat's!


I know. Tyler looks forward to every meal with relish (not the he eats relish :HistericalSmiley but getting him to eat commercial food was always a struggle. Now he eats fresh protein, veggies, fruit and I add probiotics, calcium and vitamins. His coat looks great, his stomach is perfect, his breath is good and he's happy. And it takes me about 4 minutes a meal to make it
Can't wait to meet you too


----------

